# The twin pillars



## GKA (Dec 19, 2015)

can anyone provide the source as to why which globe rest upon which pillar?
Is it specific? Or does it not matter?
I know how it is done and that it has been doen that way since time immorial, bit I cannot find anywhere that it is stated why one globe should be associated with one particular pillar


----------



## hanzosbm (Dec 21, 2015)

Ughhh, I should know better than to read this forum when I have actual responsibilities to attend to.

A while back I was doing some research on the pillars and came across different sources describing them to different degrees.  I wish I had the material at hand to look over to see when the globes were first mentioned to start the research from there, but alas, I don't.  And, of course, it's going to bug the crap out of me till I can look it up which I can't do until I complete this research paper as the final project for my classes which is due today.  This is going to be worse than an ear worm all day...


----------



## MBC (Dec 21, 2015)

In English Freemasonry we do like this but not all the times due to lack of knowledge or lack of budget.
LHS: Terrestrial, Boaz, Corinthian, Junior Warden, Sun
RHS: Celestial, Jachin, Doric, Senior Warden, Moon
There's an explanation said the Sun Spread the light on the globe so that you can see the full Earth on the terrestrial sphere. And Moon that means night time you can see stars on the sky, so it's celestial. And Sun is JW also Moon is SW, so the meaning is like this. But I can't find the source at the moment.

Edit: Sometimes Lodges put the two pillars behind the WM chair, then they occasionally appeared as Ionic because of the pillar of the WM is Ionic.


----------



## GKA (Dec 23, 2015)

That is much more than I was able to find, thank you


----------



## hanzosbm (Dec 23, 2015)

http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/texts/globes_pillars_columns.html

Short answer:  no one can agree.  In fact, it's difficult to really even tell when they started becoming common place.  Heck, we can't even really be sure which column is which!


----------



## vinceatwork (Dec 26, 2015)

MBC said:


> In English Freemasonry we do like this but not all the times due to lack of knowledge or lack of budget.
> LHS: Terrestrial, Boaz, Corinthian, Junior Warden, Sun
> RHS: Celestial, Jachin, Doric, Senior Warden, Moon
> There's an explanation said the Sun Spread the light on the globe so that you can see the full Earth on the terrestrial sphere. And Moon that means night time you can see stars on the sky, so it's celestial. And Sun is JW also Moon is SW, so the meaning is like this. But I can't find the source at the moment.
> ...


= = = = 

The column (Pillars) “J” and “B” are to be distinguished from the three small columns, (Ionic, Doric and Corinthian) placed respectively at the desk of the W. Master, S. and J. Warden. As James mentioned, these small columns are raised or lowered when the lodge is open or closed; particularly, when the lodge is at work, the Master’s and the S. Warden columns are raised, and the J. Warden’s is lowered. On closing, the first two are lowered and the J. Warden’s is raised, meaning the lodge is called from labor to refreshment.

In lodges under the G.R.C. Jurisdiction there are also three columns (Ionic, Doric and Corinthian) placed around the Altar: the Ionic and Doric at the north side, the Corinthian on the south side.  These three columns represent, according to the ritual of the G.R.C., “Wisdom” (Ionic – East - W. Master’s and King Solomon), “Strength” (Doric – West - S. Warden and Hiram king of Tyre), and “Beauty” (Corinthian – South – J. Warden and Hiram Abiff).

The Two Great Pillars (J. and B.) in the G.R.C. are depicted on a tapestry hanging behind the S. Warden in the West, and are the subject of the lecture in the Fellowcraft degree.  In other Jurisdiction I have visited (Central and South America), these two great Pillars are placed at the entrance of the lodge (West), with various significations. In Europe, these Pillars are in some cases placed to the right and left of the W. Master.

You can find a comprehensive historical-philosophical explanation and description of these Pillars “J” and “B” here:

http://www.freemasonryresearchforumqsa.com/kraus/00-21e-03-furtherremarks2.php#a5


----------



## MBC (Dec 29, 2015)

vinceatwork said:


> = = = =
> 
> The column (Pillars) “J” and “B” are to be distinguished from the three small columns, (Ionic, Doric and Corinthian) placed respectively at the desk of the W. Master, S. and J. Warden. As James mentioned, these small columns are raised or lowered when the lodge is open or closed; particularly, when the lodge is at work, the Master’s and the S. Warden columns are raised, and the J. Warden’s is lowered. On closing, the first two are lowered and the J. Warden’s is raised, meaning the lodge is called from labor to refreshment.
> 
> ...


GRC jurisdiction?
If you check the opening of the Grand Lodge, you may see why the two wardens are associated with the two pillars.


----------



## GKA (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, looks like this thread has been thoroughly hijacked, 
still its good information


----------

